# Bug out vs hunker down



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have my own ideas, but I am always interested and open to new ideas. I would like to hear from some of you on the subject of bugging out vs staying and hunkering down.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Each situation is unique. It would take quite an extraordinary circumstances for us to bug out. I have land, fruit and nut trees as well as water. Leaving would also require cashing nearly all accumulated preps because like dying, you can not take it with you. Hunkering down is the plan.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

My plans have changed recently.. Now I'm looking in to purchasing some land for a BOL since I'm again living in the cityburbs of a large metropolis, surrounded by many more sprawling suburbs. I think it may fall under the term 'metromess' I've seen around here. So if things go really far south, I'd want to be far away.. honestly I don't think it would take much. My area is already known to be 'the bad area' of the city :roll:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My home is prepared with a lot of thought to stay in ....... but I have a backup plan if the situation is dire enough to make me leave.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am hoping things change in my life soon so I can get a little plot of land " 5 to 10 acres " to be able to bug out to when needed . I really need this to happen , were I am liven is just not very safe if SHTF , I found out that here were I live that there 80% of the people believes " Black Lives Matter " , so my azz is in deep $h!t if TSHTF . So we will be bugging out to a safe place some were in the woods , I hope .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am prepped to bug in first and foremost. However, living in a large city I am prepared to bug out if my situation becomes untenable. I have 2 bug out locations that offer isolation and sustainability but being on the road presents a whole host of different issues to be overcome. Be prepared to improvise.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Staying put, no way I'll leave. Cause no matter where you go it's someone's backyard. That they are willing to defend til death. Do you really think they will welcome you with open arms?? Roaming around scavenging and squatting on others peoples property. Taking their resources is a sure way to end up dead.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I predominately live in the city. I'll leave if things get bad enough. Not near that point yet, in my area.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there is no "either or" - it's both .... you can't prep to bug out 100% - you name the type of SHTF and there's a reason why you won't be bugging out .... and being able to stay put isn't always an option if you want to live - you need to be prepped to a fall back position ....

a bullheaded and one level thought process will get a prepper killed - there's options and a good prepper has the alternatives covered ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am in a rural area, where would I go, to another rural area?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My plan is to stay put, but the key word is remain flexible. If I resided in a large city, I'd definitely have major bug out plans and I wouldn't wait till the last second to leave either, don't wanna get caught in traffic once everyone else figures it out. 
PS happy 3000 To me


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I am hoping things change in my life soon so I can get a little plot of land " 5 to 10 acres " to be able to bug out to when needed . I really need this to happen , were I am liven is just not very safe if SHTF , I found out that here were I live that there 80% of the people believes " Black Lives Matter " , so my azz is in deep $h!t if TSHTF . So we will be bugging out to a safe place some were in the woods , I hope .


I agree with ya Target, you need to relocate, best of luck.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bug in. Neighbor and I will watch each others back and we're both set-up for long term bug in!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't stress enough how important it is to know your area. Know what roads/creeks flood and when. Pick landmarks out to help navigate in inclimate weather and at night. My objective is to know my area better than anyone else, especially an outside group. If you have a planned route to follow, you can research who owns the land and even ask permission to cross that land. 

A large portion of land that I've incorporated into my route is owned by a major corporation. Vehicles can not access it. If I have a choice, I will move in the worst possible weather. I have never seen another person on that land or even signs of anyone being out there. After a mile into the area I found a small pond that's full of bass and bream. I've found that the fish in that pond are very territorial. They will strike almost anything that hits the water.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks guys, you all make good points. I guess I forgot ( temporarily) that a SHTF situation is one place we need to be fluid.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> My home is prepared with a lot of thought to stay in ....... but I have a backup plan if the situation is dire enough to make me leave.


This is my current direction as well. Bu if circumstances dictate i will leave.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The only thing that is likely to push me out of my home is flood or fire. I live near a river and in forested land. We are about 40 feet above the river and there are plains on the other bank so flood is very unlikely but is still a possibility. Fire is a more likely situation with the wooded lands all around us. If I was to bug out I would have to cross a river to get to my BILs house. That is about the only place I am going.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

this topic has been hit from all angles.... and I haven't been here that long.. don't set your plans in stone.. best laid plans of mice and men often go awry.. saying you will never bug out and thus fail to plan to.. and then marauders burn you out......


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

prep for 100% bug out..... not planning for bug in.. and overnight your county becomes radioactive and surrounded by water.... extreme example.. but who knows these days?


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Right now my only plan is stay put. I live in an apartment in the suburbs of a major city. I'm new to this as well and don't have a fall back option at this time. All my family and friends live in urban areas so that is a no-go should I need to bug. If SHTF right now to the point I had to bug out my only option would be to head off into the forest and do the best I can but in reality I would probably be screwed. As a newbie to all this I have been looking at land for sale south of my position that i could buy and prep as a bug out point. Until then I have to prep for staying where I am. That includes prepping as best I can for shelter, water, fire, food, and security.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

As others have said it pays to be flexible and have a lot of options. The decision to stay or go is different for every person. Take Hurricane Katrina for example. A lot of people SHOULD have bugged out, but due to a variety of circumstances were not able to and they ended up needing rescue. Others had the ability to leave but left to late and ran out of gas with others on the highway. Still others were prepped for a hurricane stayed put, didn't need rescue and were able to dust themselves off easier. The big thing is that if you do plan on bugging out, you need to have a place to go. Just saying I'll head off into the woods is highly dangerous unless one is skilled in living in the wilderness. 

Both have their advantages and disadvantages. It just really depends on what kind of situation one is facing.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Bugging out in a true SHTF could lead you to be in the wilde9rness with 100s if not 1000s of others. Its probably more dangerous to your health than staying put with a flooded ground floor etc and fending off the occasional looter.

Whatever you choose have a solid plan for both.


----------

